# What schools have spring admissions?



## M Dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd like to attend school asap (I've already taken a few years off since I got my BA) so I'm planning to apply to basically every good program that offers spring admission.

I know USC has spring admission, but--based on getting rejected before with no interview--I don't think I'm top-tier material.  What other schools offer spring admission?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 13, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought students, who are admitted in the Spring, matriculate into the program the spring of the following year.

For example, if I apply for Spring 2011, I will begin in Spring 2012.


----------



## M Dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you're confused because spring is stated as one year later due to the semester starting after the new year (i.e. fall '10/spring '11).


----------



## PureConnections (Jul 15, 2010)

Off the top of my head I know 

American University 

and 


San Francisco Art Institute

both have at least one impressive alum but if anyone on here can offer insight on these programs that would be great.


----------



## M Dawg (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks; I'll look into those two.  Off the top of my head I've heard of them, but I don't know much about either program specifically...  Maybe someone else does.


----------

